# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Onderrug pijn

## johanvds

ik heb regelmatig pijn in mijn onderrug, ben ook al eens bij een arts geweest maar die vind niks bijzonders. Ik zou me meer moeten bewegen.. Nou is het probleem dat ik dat al regelmatig doe en ben ook druk bezig met het trainen van mijn rugspieren maar het gaat maar niet weg. Heeft iemand een idee wat het kan zijn?

----------


## peteroomens

Hallo Johanvds,
Lage rugklachten kunnen veel oorzaken hebben en meerdere structuren betreffen. Het belangrijkste onderscheid is:
* treden de klachten op bij het bewegen of
* juist in rust (zitten, liggen)?
Volgende vraag: blijven ze tot de onderrug beperkt of stralen ze uit naar één bil/been of zelfs naar beide benen?
Volgende vraag: is de pijn 'scherp' of 'dof, kloppend'?
Volgende vraag: voelt de huid ergens 'dood' aan?

Zoals je ziet, nogal wat vragen. Een hulpmiddel _kan_ zijn een door mij geplaatste *zelftestbrochure*, kosteloos te downloaden: brochure 
Peter W.B.Oomens

----------

